# TV samsung imagen roja



## irvingggg (Oct 11, 2017)

Buen día amigos, tengo una tv samsung de 46", el problema es que la tele se apago un dia, y al encenderla, se ve la imagen del video. todo lo oscuro, o negro, se ve con eesa sombre roja, ya la mande a reparar pero ahi solo lograron que encendiera por que ya no encendia, y ese problema de la imagen roja persiste. Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2017)

Tendremos que adivinar si es lcd, o crt , marca y modelo ?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2017)

Yyyyyy 46 ",indicaria que es lcd,y que aparentemente tiene un problema en la Tcom,,,,pero son solo conjeturas en base a la poca imformacion brindada.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 11, 2017)

Ese momento cuando debes adivinar los datos del televisor. 






Podrías subir fotos claras de las tarjetas, y que además proporciones más información concreta del televisor. 

Al igual que elgriego, me inclino a que la falla está en la T-CON.


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 12, 2017)

Blanco y en botella? ......leche        

pues lo mismo, cámbiale el IC as15g de la t-con, de todas formas antes que nada prende el tv y coloca el dedo sobre el IC si no puedes mantener el dedo sobre el ic porque te quemas....ya no hay duda

 como es un sansung tienes un 90% que sea un as15, si tiene otra referencia ponela, que te digo si es un equivalente, sansung usa unas 12 referencias diferentes para el mismo IC


----------

